# Magic @ the Lakers



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

It is a fun game to watch so far, although TMac is getting doubled with handchecking, grabbing, and what-not, he is still scoring some. Although he has 6 assists in the first 1/2, which is nice to see, hopefully his teammates will hit their open shots - thanks to the double TMac always gets. Oh, and maybe he won't have to rebound like a power forward in this game - for a change.

Magic up by 11 at half time, which is a major miracle. I expect more hand-checking than ever in the 2nd half.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*end of 3*

End of 3 and Magic still up, by 15 =miracle!

Orlando 34 27 27 88 End 

LA Lakers 27 23 23 73 3rd 

Latest Plays 
:00.0 End of 3rd Quarter


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Wow, the ball was barely on McGrady's hand when the Buzzer sounded. The Magic will breakdown in overtime, book it.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

I am such a psychic.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

My goodness, you are such a psychic! 

The Magic have 19 wins and take the 42 win Lakers into OT on the Laker floor and you think the Magic were helped in any way to make it into the great game it was?


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Its okay if Lakers fans don't want to admit that they got away with so many things to get the win...thats actually pathetic that they were down almost 20 during the 3rd quarter... but w/ the help of the refs they were able to get back into the game...


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Refs win! Refs win! Refs win!

... oh, uhhm, sorry....


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> Its okay if Lakers fans don't want to admit that they got away with so many things to get the win...thats actually pathetic that they were down almost 20 during the 3rd quarter... but w/ the help of the refs they were able to get back into the game...


It's probably harder to admit that Kobe basically ripped the Magic apart in the 4th quarter. 8-11, 24 points! Clutch? :yes:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> It's probably harder to admit that Kobe basically ripped the Magic apart in the 4th quarter. 8-11, 24 points! Clutch? :yes:


No doubt Kobe was huge at the end. The refs certainly didnt help Kobe make some of those shots. Orlando hasnt been able to guard a good pick and roll all year and this game was no exception. Kobe was basically being left wide open for a bunch of those points. 

On the other hand, and I never believed in the refs Laker bias and still dont, but Orlando was really getting jipped by the refs. I think has more to do with a former World Champ playing one of the worst in the league.

Tmac gets less respect from the refs going to the basket than any other superstar in this league. And Kobe was straight-up mugging him most of the time he was guarding him. And then Tmac is guarding Kobe and barely points a hand on him and gets his 5th foul.

I take nothing away from Kobe .. if the refs are going to let you hold, grab, and hack then you might as well do it.

Orlando had no chance to stop LA's runs because their best guy was being *held* in check by Kobe or triple-teamed otherwise.

I especially like the phantom call on Sean Rooks on Kobe when Kobe lost the ball. Rooks didnt even come close to touching him. Two free throws for Kobe.

Thats what happens when you've got 19 wins, you get no respect and the former champs get 20 more free throws than you.

Either way, it was a great game to watch and lose some sleep for.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Refs make bad calls. You have to accept that. 

I think alot of Orlando/Tmac fans should stop whining about him not getting any calls. He's 4th in the league in free throws attempted, he shot 30 free throws the other night against the Wiz. Come on fellas, your boy get's his calls.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Refs make bad calls. You have to accept that.
> 
> I think alot of Orlando/Tmac fans should stop whining about him not getting any calls. He's 4th in the league in free throws attempted, he shot 30 free throws the other night against the Wiz. Come on fellas, your boy get's his calls.


Sure refs make bad calls all the time, but there were quite a lot of bad calls near the end of that game that all favored the Lakers. And it really did effect Orlando's chances of winning that game.

That is why I said when Tmac goes to the basket. A lot of the free throws he gets are guys slapping him on the arms on his jumpshot. But compared to others, when he goes to the basket, he doesnt get the calls.

Late in that game he took the ball in, jumped and met Shaq in the air .. that hit changed the direction of his flight in the air .. he still made the basket and got no call. Ridiculous. That is an obvious foul. If they had been Kobe taking it at DeClerq it would have been called in an instant.

I'm not taking anything away from your boy, he was amazing in the fourth .. on fire .. but you can't realistically tell me the Lakers didnt have a distinct advantage with the refereeing in that game.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Again refs make bad calls. They make bad calls that sometimes affect the games outcome, but there is nothing to be earned by complaining about it. LA is not the only team that has benefitted from the refs poor judgement. Shaq got tossed last week in Utah after getting two technical fouls. Lakers fans aren't going around pointing fingers at the refs. Why? Because there is no point. It only makes you sound like a poor sport when you credit the refs when your team loses.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Again refs make bad calls. They make bad calls that sometimes affect the games outcome, but there is nothing to be earned by complaining about it. LA is not the only team that has benefitted from the refs poor judgement. Shaq got tossed last week in Utah after getting two technical fouls. Lakers fans aren't going around pointing fingers at the refs. Why? Because there is no point. It only makes you sound like a poor sport when you credit the refs when your team loses.


When it happens all the time, people have reason to complain.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> When it happens all the time, people have reason to complain.


It doesn't happen all the time courtside. You saw Shaq get tossed last week over two questionable calls.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Again refs make bad calls. They make bad calls that sometimes affect the games outcome, but there is nothing to be earned by complaining about it. LA is not the only team that has benefitted from the refs poor judgement. Shaq got tossed last week in Utah after getting two technical fouls. Lakers fans aren't going around pointing fingers at the refs. Why? Because there is no point. It only makes you sound like a poor sport when you credit the refs when your team loses.



I could care less what happens in other games or if it happens all the time. Doesnt make it alright.

There was complete bias going on in that game and it had a huge impact on Orlando's chances. Whether it happens all the time or not, it still isnt right.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> It doesn't happen all the time courtside. You saw Shaq get tossed last week over two questionable calls.


I saw Shaq elbow Andrei Kirilenko in the face also...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Honestly, from a Magic's fan standpoint, I don't think the reffing was very uneven at all, just consistently bad throughout the whole game. I remember thinking to myself during the first half, wow, how can anyone say that the Lakers get all the calls, because quite frankly, everything was going Orlando's way. The play which resulted in Karl Malone picking up a tech really stands out in my mind, because after watching the play, I can't believe a foul was called when he clearly hit all ball on Juwan Howard's shot attempt. Anyhow, the tide turned at the end of the game, and the calls went LA's way at a pretty inconvenient time for Orlando, but still, there's no excuses for blowing that big of a lead in such a short time. Sure, the refs contributed to the deficit disappearing, but it was because of Orlando's inability to play defense, and Kobe's ability to hit big shots, even when defended, that resulted in a Laker victory.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> Honestly, from a Magic's fan standpoint, I don't think the reffing was very uneven at all, just consistently bad throughout the whole game. I remember thinking to myself during the first half, wow, how can anyone say that the Lakers get all the calls, because quite frankly, everything was going Orlando's way. The play which resulted in Karl Malone picking up a tech really stands out in my mind, because after watching the play, I can't believe a foul was called when he clearly hit all ball on Juwan Howard's shot attempt. Anyhow, the tide turned at the end of the game, and the calls went LA's way at a pretty inconvenient time for Orlando, but still, there's no excuses for blowing that big of a lead in such a short time. Sure, the refs contributed to the deficit disappearing, but it was because of Orlando's inability to play defense, and Kobe's ability to hit big shots, even when defended, that resulted in a Laker victory.


I get what your saying.. Everyone on the Orlando Magic EXCEPT Tracy McGrady suck.. (Stevenson/Gooden/Zaza/Gaines still need time to prove themselves..)

You ARE right..Magic played sooo badly in the 4th... missing shots..turning the ball over etc.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Kobe wouldn't have made all those shots if someone had bothered to gaurd him. He was wide open. I don't know where the hell T-Mac was but apparently Stevenson or whoever was supposed to be gaurding him didn't feel like it.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course it's not right when the refs make poor calls, but what are you gonna do? Also, it is wrong for Magic fans to use that as an excuse for the teams lack of success. Sure the refs made bad calls but Orlando is not the only team this hurts. 76ers got slighted last night in Milwaukee, and it will happen again tonight to another team. This does not only effect the Orlando Magic, it effects everyteam in the league. If you're team has 19 wins, it's not because the league or refs doesn't like you, it's because you suck.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Of course it's not right when the refs make poor calls, but what are you gonna do? Also, it is wrong for Magic fans to use that as an excuse for the teams lack of success. Sure the refs made bad calls but Orlando is not the only team this hurts. 76ers got slighted last night in Milwaukee, and it will happen again tonight to another team.  This does not only effect the Orlando Magic, it effects everyteam in the league. If you're team has 19 wins, it's not because the league or refs doesn't like you, it's because you suck.


I know the team sucks and I never blamed the team having 19 wins on the refs. I was talking solely about the Lakers game.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

When were down everyone can't help but kick us by mentioning the record when it's not part of the conversation, or use it as an excuse. Were not talking about our record. Were talking about a single game. Our record is not an excuse for the officials screwing us in a single game.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

You all don't realize that every team has benefitted and/or been the victim of refs making bad calls?


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

You don't realize the refs are making every team you face the victims? Probably on purpose?


----------

